# FS - Lots of driftwood!



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Doing some spring cleaning and I have 11 pieces of driftwood for sale. Range from 12" to 24"

See link for pictures. I'll take more of a certain one if you want different angles.

*For measurements please look at the tiles. Each tile is 12"*
https://picasaweb.google.com/108017982972080048303/ForSale?authuser=0&feat=directlink

1. $20
2. $5
3. $15
4. $5 (cork bark)
7. $20
10. $10 (cork bark)
11. $25
12. $15

5. sold
6. sold
8. Sold
9. Sold!

Everything is first come, first serve! *Price are OBO!*


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Inbox is full.

I'll take #9, Shoot me a PM?


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ditto - inbox full, pm if tou're still interested in selling some.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Interested in #8 & #9, could throw in a few cherry shrimp into the deal. Send PM if interested.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry I've been away for a while. I've cleared my inbox and replied to everyone.

Reduced prices on #2, 4, and 5

Thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what do you want for what you have left..... what is left, has this stuff been in the water or is it floating for now?


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Interested in #8


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> what do you want for what you have left..... what is left, has this stuff been in the water or is it floating for now?


Sorry what? Everything is still available and sitting out dry in a bin. They have all been submerged before and sink after a couple days.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Passthesalt said:


> Interested in #8


PM'd.

If anyone is interested in anything, please PM me.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

jkam said:


> PM'd.


No pm received


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

interested in the cork barks. pm sent.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

going to be in Toronto until the 14th. Can't meet up until then!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

finally back. bump.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump. taking offers. Gotta clear it out.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

been away from the forum for a while... Prices are OBO


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Is the list current?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, there's a couple new pieces as well but I haven't had time to upload them.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, pick up in Burnaby or Surrey


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! Will be in Surrey this weekend


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

What size is your tile? so I can guess how big the DW are.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

in the original post.



> For measurements please look at the tiles. Each tile is 12"


----------



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

hi- i'm interested in #10 please. whereabouts are you located and when can you meet?

Thanks


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

TifosiGT said:


> hi- i'm interested in #10 please. whereabouts are you located and when can you meet?
> 
> Thanks


pm sent. Burnaby during the week and Surrey on the weekends.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hi Jeff,
Thank you for the PM, I have replied. I am heading out to Burnaby tonight if you are free to meet.
Thank you so much


----------



## Takume (Jan 23, 2011)

i wonder which one you still have in stock?i wanna come to take a look


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have everything that is listed in the first post. All with me in Burnaby. pm'd


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

how big is #11 drift wood? can you send me a pick with a tape measure beside it?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> how big is #11 drift wood? can you send me a pick with a tape measure beside it?


Each tile is 12" so it's about 14" depending on how you measure it.


----------

